# Tire recommendation for rollers?



## confuzshuz (Apr 19, 2006)

I've read, multiple times, that rollers/trainers are pretty harsh on tires. In fact, I notice grey matter (dust) accumulating after using the rollers. Anyways, can anyone recommend some tires that are good for rollers (kreitler, to be specific; not that it matters)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Vittoria has the Zaffiro Pro Home Trainer:

"Special compound and tread pattern on 26 TPI casing, designed expressly to disperse heat and reduce noise generated by use on home trainer. Also available for MTB wheel size.
ideal for rollers or turbo trainer"


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Trainers can wear out tires quickly, but I never heard of rollers doing that. The dust you see on the rollers most likely is the same dust you leave unseen on the road.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

I use the same tires for road and on rollers. Rollers are ok for tires.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

I use the same tires for road and on rollers. Rollers are ok for tires.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I just use tires that have worn out to he point I'm not comfortable using them on the road but aren't totally shot. 

If you don't have any of those hanging around just get any cheap heavy tire. Or I suppose you may as well get the trainer specific tire mentioned. I think they're only about $25.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

You don't really need special tires for rollers, I've seen virtually no wear after 100 hours on rollers with gatorskins. I would recommend a smooth tire though, anything that has tread that will contact the rollers like Conti GP 4 Seasons will make a lot of noise.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have the Kreitler rollers and just use the same tires. (Conti S) I notice what might be some of the aluminum on the tires after a session, but I don't worry about it.


----------



## confuzshuz (Apr 19, 2006)

nismo73 said:


> I have the Kreitler rollers and just use the same tires. (Conti S) I notice what might be some of the aluminum on the tires after a session, but I don't worry about it.


I guess that's what it is. It's a metalic grey color that's on the tires and drums.



thanks for the info guys.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

I've been using this for a couple of years and it's still good with no flat spots...

http://www.amazon.com/Tacx-Trainer-Tire-Special-Compund/dp/B001C6DBXE


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

I've been using this for a couple of years and it's still good with no flat spots...

http://www.amazon.com/Tacx-Trainer-Tire-Special-Compund/dp/B001C6DBXE


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been hassling with this for a while too. At first, I had a spare rear wheel for indoor riding with a dedicated trainer tire. Since moving to a Powertap wheel I began to swap back and forth between Pro3's for outdoors and some some worn out cheap tires that I had laying around for the trainer. This has meant several changes per week because of my schedule. Once, in a hurry, I pinched a tube so wasted more time.

Finally, I decided my time was more valuable than the tires. So, the hell with it, I'll just wear out my Michelins and buy new ones sooner. These can be had for 35 bucks shipped if you shop around a bit. If I was riding on $100 tubulars, I think it'd be a different story.


----------



## lablover (Sep 18, 2007)

I used my race lite tires on my Madone (fast) and wore a flat spot on the rear tire so much so I had to replace after riding the rollers 5-6 times. I would suggest a roller specific tire.


----------



## 11.4 (Mar 2, 2008)

lablover said:


> I used my race lite tires on my Madone (fast) and wore a flat spot on the rear tire so much so I had to replace after riding the rollers 5-6 times. I would suggest a roller specific tire.


Can't imagine why. I ride Conti Supersonics, a 140 gram tire, all winter and probably 2500 roller miles and they don't have a flat spot. I don't know anyone who has that problem. 

Kreitler roller drums aren't anodized any longer, so they turn tires silver and rub off a little bit of aluminum oxide. But it doesn't affect tire wear. And a resistance unit on rollers doesn't do it either, because the drum doesn't get hot like a trainer does.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I use Michelins while on the trainer, have major flat spot. I would recommend a tire made for the trainer... I'm hoping to get one this week-end if I can find one in the LBS


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Something's wrong*



lablover said:


> I used my race lite tires on my Madone (fast) and wore a flat spot on the rear tire so much so I had to replace after riding the rollers 5-6 times. I would suggest a roller specific tire.


I rode a single Conti GP4000 all last season on the rollers (probably 1,000 miles) that I had used on the road for over 1600 miles and then rode it another couple thousand road miles in the spring. There is something seriously wrong if you wear out a tire after five or six roller sessions.


----------



## confuzshuz (Apr 19, 2006)

lablover said:


> I used my race lite tires on my Madone (fast) and wore a flat spot on the rear tire so much so I had to replace after riding the rollers 5-6 times. I would suggest a roller specific tire.


Wow. That's pretty interesting. When you say flat spot, do you refer to the tires going square or having uneven wear?

Not that it matters much, but what brand rollers are you using? drum size? and how much do you weigh?
I'm about 235-240 and I'm using 3 inch aluminum rollers. I've used it at least 10x. I haven't noticed any tire wear whatsoever. Just the metalic "dust" on the tires/rollers.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I've used the cheap Forte Kevlar 23mm available at Performance for years on my Kurt Kinetic and they hold up just fine.

For rollers my Conti GatorSkins work without a problem.


----------



## KarlZ (Dec 8, 2016)

*Thanks for the point about noise!*



wetpaint said:


> You don't really need special tires for rollers, I've seen virtually no wear after 100 hours on rollers with gatorskins. I would recommend a smooth tire though, anything that has tread that will contact the rollers like Conti GP 4 Seasons will make a lot of noise.


 I had these exact same tires (Conti GP 4 Season) and thought the police were going to show up at my unit with a noise complaint. And the music I was listening too as I rode on the aluminum rollers was very loud so I could hear it. I switched to a smooth tread (I actually have 2 bikes) for the rollers and it is MUCH quieter. Thanks!


----------

